# Custom tower, t-tops, etc in Southern MD



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Can any of your local/semi-local guys point me in the right direction for a Marine fabricator in the area (reputable). Looking to get a fishing tower/arch (not sure of the exact term) for my boat (Parker 2110 WA). Something along the lines of this:



















Anyone recommend a place relatively local?


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

can't really see it in this pic. The pic is kinda big. but if you find someone please let me know too!


----------



## whichway (Jun 6, 2007)

not really close to local, but a buddy of mine from high school is a fabricator here, check out the site.

http://carolinacustomtowers.com/


----------



## Drew_S (May 6, 2007)

Ttopsetc.com located in Lower Delaware is one of the best places on Delmarva for custom tops, give them a call.


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Drew_S said:


> Ttopsetc.com located in Lower Delaware is one of the best places on Delmarva for custom tops, give them a call.


It's heading up to them 1rst week of July! Already set up.

Thanks for the information guys!


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

Hannibal said:


> It's heading up to them 1rst week of July! Already set up.
> 
> Thanks for the information guys!


Hannibal,

If you don't mind me asking, did you get them to come and get the boat or are you going to trailer it up yourself? Also, which top did u decide to get? Are those typical prices? I asked someone for a price a while back and they told me about 2K for what I wanted so I'm not sure about what I should be spending after looking at these guys prices. Also how long did they say you will be out of the water for?


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Smittroc said:


> Hannibal,
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, did you get them to come and get the boat or are you going to trailer it up yourself? Also, which top did u decide to get? Are those typical prices? I asked someone for a price a while back and they told me about 2K for what I wanted so I'm not sure about what I should be spending after looking at these guys prices. Also how long did they say you will be out of the water for?


Going to trailer it up there myself. As for tops, not sure of the name. The actual top is a basic peice is being done by a company across the street (they work together with T-tops, etc). The fabricated tower was priced up based on some pictures we provided. Not sure of what it is called. 

If you are looking strictly at tops - your quote probably isn't out of line. If you are looking at a complete tower/top, that seems to be on the low side. 

This peice (top/frame) should be about ~6.0' off the gunwale when done with a rocket launcher setup.


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Will look something like this - with a few tweaks. 

56k beware.

http://www.ttopsetc.com/images/albums/NewAlbum_8aae8/100_1793.JPG


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Sorry, didn't realize I posted pics up top. Ended up going right to the source.


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

wow...weeks??? wheeew. I was thinking only one week tops. Especially if you what u wanted already.


----------

